# one vs. one Warcraft III battle net problems



## Perseus (Aug 19, 2003)

I am trying to play a friend over Battlenet. We just want to play one vs. one. Whenever I create a game, he cant join it because it says its not found despite the fact I created it. Someone said it has something to do with a firewall. I dont know what that is or how to get rid of it. I use road runner service. So does my friend. I cant join his games either. What can I do? Is there a way to invite? All I want to do is play one on one vs my friend. Thanks!


----------



## Vash137 (Aug 23, 2003)

Do you have your personal firewall enabled in the Sharing pane of System Preferences? If so then turn it off.  Or, if you have a router such as Airport, or a Linksys router, then you will have to do something called Port Mapping.


----------



## kainjow (Aug 24, 2003)

Yes I've tried making games but my friends can't join and I know it's because of the AirPort (or the router). Blizzard's help was too vague, does anybody know how to setup port mapping for an AirPort network?


----------



## Vash137 (Aug 24, 2003)

Yea, it's rather simple when using Airport Admin Utility. Well, open up the utility and click on the show all settings button.  From there go to the Port Mapping Tab.  Now go to this blizzard FAQ page, and near the bottom is a list of ports, those are all of the port numbers that you will have to open up.  For this to work you will also have to tell your Mac to use a static IP address (System Prefs --> Networking) make sure it's in the format of "10.0.1.x"  Now, back to the admin utility.  Press the add button and enter your mac's static IP in the IP field, and the same port number in both public and private port fields.  You will have too do this for every port that WC3 requires to play.  Finally press the update button, wait for Airport to restart and you should be all set for Warcraft 3.


----------

